
SnS Crystals Open Pathway for Improved Next Generation Solar Cell - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/sns-crystals-open-pathway-for-improved-next-generation-solar-cells/
======
bookofjoe
>Growth of Large Single Crystals of n-Type SnS from Halogen-Added Sn Flux

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.cgd.0c00617](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.cgd.0c00617)

